# 69 GTO Jack Storage Placement



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone tell me if I have the Jack placement correct for a 69 GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Does this help?


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the diagram. Not sure if it helps. If I understand correctly the Jack goes inside the floor bracket which looks correct to me. But then it seems the Jack is to long for the truck? See pictures. Maybe I have the wrong Jack for the car?


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

The column length on this jack is 36 5/8". Can anyone provide the column length of a jack they have in a 1969 goat?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Correct" storage. Position the jack mechanism so that its near the middle of the jack "column". One end of the column fits into that angle that's visible in the upper corner of your first photo. The jack mechanism should be positioned so that it will be held down by the tire. The hooked end of the bolt goes into that bracket and up through the center of the spare. The jack foot place goes upside down onto the spare (which is also 'upside down' - brake side up) with the stem of the bolt also going through the jack foot plate --- everything held down by the big wing nut. There's also supposed to be a piece of rubber on the jack column that the lug wrench slides into.

Yeah, from your second set of photos, you've got the wrong jack. The column is too long to fit where it's supposed to.

Bear


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Bear. I got a replacement Jack that's 34 3/8" long. Still doesn't really lay flat. I'm assuming its supposed to. I'm tempted to just cut an inch off the end of it. Do you have a jack that fits properly? If you do how long is the column?


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

If I put the jack to the left of the bracket it fits pretty well. 










If I put it in the bracket its too long to lay flat.

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47...0160129200904795.JPG/ps=50/r=1/rx=720/ry=480/


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going through this with my 69. The jack I just bought is 32-5/16 in length. It's going in next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

